# Showreel 2006



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 9, 2006)

Ey Stephen,

Great opening ya. Too bad the second passage doesn't last long. I like electronic ambient stuff as well. I began writing an electronic ambient album last year myself. Still need to finish it though... but nice work!  I like the passage with the mallets and the endpassage very much as well!

Cheers,


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Stephen,

Nice Reel!

In general the order was fine and kept me interested on what was coming next. I also like that once the piece did what it was supposed to, you moved on.

Here are a few comments, I love the way the first piece opens. When it gets bigger the orchestration has a hole in it. You are not alone in this but the use of winds and va's are often neglected in many midi orchestrations, and the pieces lose potential richness. 

The 2nd piece is a nice change and cleanly executed.

3rd piece is cool, some wind glisses and ornaments would help

4.Is fine, again winds might be nice

5. Cool mission Impossible type piece

6. nice piece, I will go along with Chris's sentiments, I never disagree with Chris btw, so take that for what it is worth.

7.the Enya style piece to me is spot on

8.Cool, probably could be shorter

9. Effective, and nice groove, the french horn instead of holding it's note could be playing a counter melody to rest of the orchestra.

Good reel in general, it shows you are a capable composer.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd hire ya, Stephen :D 


Good reel. Just a couple of minor things (don't do any of them and it still rocks - maybe excepting losing the solo violin :wink: on track 6)


5) Here's wild one - add a portamento 'synth' track on this one (ala Willy Wonka). Just to set it apart.

6) This violin sounds like my VSL one - they recorded this violinist standing out in the snow naked :roll: - sorry for the visual (but the vibrato is way too nervous...)

7) Vox pads sound better with more dynamic range (swells, crescendos, etc). Maybe also try to add some real voices over / under it.

All in all - as I said, this is really good stuff. Good luck, hope you get a ton of new clients.


Rob


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Chris : I think I'll play that track to as many people as I can and see how many people dislike the violin. Its a track I wanted to put on to contrast the rest of the more 'busy' material, but it could be I have to rethink it, or at least try some different articulations.

Rob : Its actually the EWQLSO (non pro) solo violin. Maybe I just picked the naked snowbound articulation by mistake he he. I'll have to have a listen to 'Willy Wonka' to find out what you mean about the synth!

Craig. Thanks for all that detail. Really useful stuff to know in general about the woodwinds. I'm guilty of not having a 'plan' for using woods when I come to orchestrate / mockup. Unless they are carrying the tune I kind of just abandon them. It sounds like I should spend some time learning how to fill out harmony using them, and finding some good doublings with the strings / brass to add some warmth / colour. The comment about Track 8 being longer than needed is spot on too.

Sid : He he sorry the second piece is too short for you. In the showreel I was really just trying to find the minimum amount of time for each piece to say what it had to say and then move on. That track was originally 3 minutes I think and I did some edits to get it down to a more manageable size.

Thanks again all for all those comments.

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 9, 2006)

Craig Sharmat said:


> 6. nice piece, I will go along with Chris's sentiments, I never disagree with Chris btw, so take that for what it is worth.



Hehehe...yeah, right!? Can I tell everyone you're a useless tennis player then, hahaha!!!?

Chris


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 10, 2006)

u could just hire a real player for a few bucks. The piece is nice.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 10, 2006)

Craig Sharmat said:


> u could just hire a real player for a few bucks. The piece is nice.



Oh the piece is still in.....I've just taken out the violin solo. It still works that way, but I've just faded it out before the end.

But you are totally right of course, and if I need an exposed solo violin in future I guess the real thing is the only way to go.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheers Bruce! Thanks for listening and posting 

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## D.J. (Jan 11, 2006)

I really enjoyed this. I'm listening to it now (maybe the fourth time)
It holds my interest and has a nice pacing and satisfying contrasts.
well done.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 11, 2006)

D.J. said:


> I really enjoyed this. I'm listening to it now (maybe the fourth time)
> It holds my interest and has a nice pacing and satisfying contrasts.
> well done.



Really good to hear thanks. Glad you are enjoying it 

Stephen


----------



## Styrus (Jan 11, 2006)

I also enjoyed it. especially the clips with piano 

But yeah, the contrast between pieces is great. It shows what you're capable of really well. Good job.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 11, 2006)

Styrus said:


> I also enjoyed it. especially the clips with piano
> 
> But yeah, the contrast between pieces is great. It shows what you're capable of really well. Good job.



Cheers mate! I've noticed a bit of a 'Styrus loves piano' motif running through your posts he he. Good thing too, we pianists need to stick together!

Thanks for taking the time to listen and post, and good luck with your own music. I had a listen to a few of your tracks earlier and there is some really interesting stuff going on there.

All the best,

Stephen


----------

